# What are your new HCG levels at 4 weeks? Or what were they?



## Hopeful 4 #1

... as I was told mine are supposed to be 1000+ for 4 weeks, and mine are only 265..


----------



## stay.positive

I have read that normal levels are 5 to 426 at 4 weeks LMP.


----------



## mislaww

I think mine were about 156 at 4 + 1! My doctor said that was low, but then my sister/doctor said my doctor was a douchebag for saying that as the number was fine and it's the doubling that matters anyway. Mine doubled slow-ish too (although still within 72 hours).

Mine had been fairly low in the early days, but LO is doing well so far at 18 weeks tomorrow.

Good luck and try not to worry too much.


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Is it also possible that you ovulated late so you're a little earlier along than you're calculating?


----------



## CheerCoach

I just gone mine done yesterday and they were 186, I was worried that it was low so I checked around a little and it seems to be normal enough. From what I understand they look more for the numbers to double between 24 and 72 hours than the number itself.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thanks girls, I go for my repeat bloods tomorrow so I'll know if theyre doubling or not. Wish me luck!


----------



## CheerCoach

Hi Hopeful,

I found this site last night. https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single you can click each dpo for varying hcg's from different women. I thought it was a great tool and made me feel better about my initial hcg level :) Good luck with your blood draw today, I get my second today as well.


----------



## stay.positive

that's a great site, thanks cheer!


----------



## mislaww

good luck for your second rounds of betas, Hopeful and Cheer!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

at 4 weeks exactly mine were 133 :thumbup: and at 4+6 was 2040 x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thanks girls, and good luck to you Cheer. xx


----------



## hb1

I tested with cb digi - at 4 weeks was 1-2 weeks pg which is in the 25-200 range, at 5 weeks it was 2-3 weeks which is in the 200-2000 range and at 6 weeks was at 3+ weeks which is over 2000 - as I only tested once a week I have no idea when I moved up into the next range but I was def not over 1000 at 4 weeks but am sure I was moving up at the right speed which is the main thing really :)

hx


----------



## CheerCoach

I'm freaked out now. Had my blood draw this afternoon, almost exactly 48 hours from the first draw and they went from 186 to 541...close to triple. Anyone know if this is bad? I am emailing my doctor and will probably hear from him, but until then I'm going to be driving myself crazee I'm sure :(


----------



## stay.positive

I would think that as long as they are rapidly increasing (and it seems like they are) it would be a good sign. Keep us posted! I go for blood work tomorrow and then find out Friday.


----------



## CheerCoach

My fingers are crossed for you! Please update :) 

I read about the tripling hcg and it could mean normal, could mean multiples, could mean molar...so I think I will stop reading for tonight..lol


----------



## stay.positive

CheerCoach said:


> My fingers are crossed for you! Please update :)
> 
> I read about the tripling hcg and it could mean normal, could mean multiples, could mean molar...so I think I will stop reading for tonight..lol

Yes sometimes more research is not better! I am sure talking to your Dr will help. btw if all goes well you and I will have almost the same due date!


----------



## CheerCoach

That's great, we should be bump buddies then! :friends: I have you in my thoughts, sending lots of :dust: your way


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Well done Cheer!! I go for my bloods at 3pm.. will update you all this evening xx


----------



## stay.positive

I had my bloods done this morning but I won't find out the results until tomorrow :-(
After a very scary incident of red spotting yesterday it seems to have tapered off an this morning it is brown again. This uncertainty really sucks! I don't want to even put up a ticker until I feel confident that I am not miscarrying! Urine tests are still very dark so here's hoping!


----------



## CheerCoach

I'll be looking for your update Hopeful! :dust: and fingers crossed that all is good!

Positive...I want to say oh don't worry it'll all be fine, but we never can tell for sure right. I am focusing positive energy your way for a healthy, happy n magical pregnancy. Hoping you've got a sticky bean in there and all this other stuff is nothing to worry about. You'll get that ticker up soon!


----------



## stay.positive

Thanks very much! I really appreciate your PMA!!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hiya girls.. my HCG went from 265 - 650 ...so more than doubled!!! :D


----------



## jessica716

mine at 5 weeks were 3000 xx


----------



## CheerCoach

:dance: Yay! Hopeful, I am so happy for you.


----------



## CheerCoach

Jessica-I was thinking that was pretty high, but then with mine tripling I'd be in that range soon as well. The whole HCG thing is so confusing, no rhyme or reason to it all. As long as everybody is healthy n happy I guess that's all that really matters


----------



## jessica716

once they start doubling it can double within 24 hours sometimes faster, some peoples just take longer to start off...as long as beans ok it doesnt matter what the levels are like as far as im concerned, i think they put too much focus on numbers etc when all that should matter is that mummy n bean are doing well xx


----------



## stay.positive

This might be a stupid question but can someone tell me what units these measurements are in? I have my results but they are in iu/l. Are yours in iu/ml?


----------



## CheerCoach

Are you positive that the said iu/L? I think generally they measure in mIU/ml.


----------



## stay.positive

Yep, I am certain it's iu/l as I have a copy of the report. I think I have figured it out though. We're on the metric system in Canada and so it's iu/L. But through some web search I have figured out that the two units of measurement are equal. mIU/ml = IU/L Yay Science!


----------



## CheerCoach

very good :) So, your numbers look within average range! Hang in there hun!


----------

